# Looking for Breeder in MD/VA & Overwhelmed!



## Rayshoto (Oct 1, 2015)

After months of reading books, forums, websites, and reviews, I am feel I am ready for the commitment, however, I think I have just drove myself crazy  Can anyone relate??

I have been to two breeders and I am visiting a third this weekend. Any personnel recommendations from personal experience would be greatly appreciated. 

I am looking for WGSL, male puppy, with a moderate drive. I am looking for a companion that can be trained into a well-balanced mate!

I have the trainer picked out already, just not the dog  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Consider asking your trainer for advice on how to select a puppy from a litter.

Any specific reason for a show line vs working line dog? Just curious.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Researching everything before getting a pup is a great idea, but I agree it can be overwhelming. 

There are a few good choices in this area but we also have club members here in MD who have chosen pups from outside the area, and their dogs are wonderful. Don't be afraid to expand your search (and in turn make yourself even more crazy...grin).

I sent you a PM about the breeder we chose.


----------



## Rayshoto (Oct 1, 2015)

I spoke to the trainer and he said would be willing to help pick out the puppy, and that at 7 weeks, you can run simple tests??

Main reason for not going for a working line is the drive of the dog. From what I have seen and heard, even with the right training, the two have different on/off switches. Does this sound right to you?

Thanks!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

If you are going with a good breeder.. I'd suspect they would be the ones picking the pup.. 

Really the choice is yours whether you want a working line or a show line..


----------



## Rayshoto (Oct 1, 2015)

I may be talking to myself at this point, but I have narrowed it down to the following (4) breeders:

1. Misty Ridge
2. Shiraz Farms
3. Little Creek
4. Vom Besten Deutsche Shaeferhund


All seem good and reputable..

Feedback please!

Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am going to PM you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We got our pup at MistyRidge. If you go to visit the kennels make sure you and Joyce have time to chat. We talked to her for a couple of hours, watched some of the club working their pups for IPO, and basically got a feel for each other. We were looking for a pup that had enough spunk to do sports but not so much drive that it would be a terror in the house. We have no plans on going to Nationals, just titling at the club level. 
Patton is a long haired red and black and has a great temperament. To be honest, he has the same personality as my husband (grin)

Only caviot, Joyce is one of the more expensive breeders in the area.


----------



## Rayshoto (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for your input, just the kind feedback I am looking for.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

your welcome,

check the top right hand corner of your page. you should have a few notifications of private messages. it is small print and easy to miss. GSDSAR both sent you private messages. There might be more.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I just heard of "Haus Juris German Shepherds", they are located in VA and seem to have good reviews. Looking at their website they health test and title their dogs. I have no experience with this breeder but looking at their website my only concern is that they seem to run like a business and have far to many litters on the ground (4) for my taste. They might be worth looking deeper into though. Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have to say this story on their "Haus Juris Heroes" page made me tear up. Rocket Haus Juris


----------



## sultryeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

Rayshoto said:


> I may be talking to myself at this point, but I have narrowed it down to the following (4) breeders:
> 
> 1. Misty Ridge
> 2. Shiraz Farms
> ...


Hi. I know this is an old thread, but was wondering which breeder you ended up choosing. Three of the ones you have listed are ones we are considering. I agree -- the process is overwhelming. Health (minimizing known genetic issues like hips/elbows and DM) and temperament are of utmost importance. Thank you! (I cannot receive DMs,)


----------

